# A Halfling's Tale: Adventures in the Dragonstar Universe



## digitaldark (Oct 23, 2002)

(This is the storyhour for WiKidOgre's monday night Dragonstar campaign...through the eyes of my PC via his personal journal. The majority of this Story Hour will be in character...with a few out of character comments when needed. My group has a thread going in the Rogues Gallery as well...check it out Here )

Field Report: X2349-87
Explorer ID: Wyvern 5

While exploring a newly charted outland planet found at the edge of Gold Space we uncovered a small ruined monastary hidden in the one of its dense forests. The only sign of life found within the structure were the skeletal remains of what appears to be a deceased halfling. While the trappings of the dwelling were very primitive in nature we did find a strange mithril chest hidden away in a back room. The locking mechanism and make of the container, while certainly outdated, is actually of Imperial design. The contents of the container were very odd for a halfing on an undiscovered outland world! Found within the chest was a rusted Blaster Rifle, an odd set of folded blue colored clothes, a few old minicells, and a datapad. 

Amazingly, the datapad was still functional so we started to scan through its files to see if we could uncover any information on this planet or this strange inhabitant. We did manage to find several files about the halfling and what seems to have been his adventuring party. A personal journal was also found on the datapad, but unfortunatly each of the journal has been heavily encrypted. I have one of my team working on decrypting them now, and we will send each entry in as it is unlocked.


-- Commander Dorante
ISPD Cheif of Exploration


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 23, 2002)

*The Player Characters*

Field Report: X2349-88
Explorer ID: Wyvern 5

We have successfully decoded the files about the halfling and his adventuring party and have transmitted them with this report. It seems that this particular halfling we have found was a very dangerous felon in his time. According to this datapad the deceased halfling is Nathynrix Turretto of the Turretto Crime Family. 

-- Commander Dorante
ISPD Cheif of Exploration


*(The Cast)*

*Nathynrix "Nny" Turretto* -- This short-tempered halfling monk/psion left the family "business" at an early age. He is very fond of technology and firearms, dispite his monk training and psionic abilities. He doesn't like it when people touch him...it makes him angry! He may be small but he carries a big big gun.

*Wyndan Turretto* -- Nny's trash-talking rogue/fighter twin. This halfling sneak is hoped up on spellware and high off the smoke from his twin blaster pistols. His mastery of stealth is such that he can't even see himself sometimes.

*Balien* -- This act-now-think-about-why-I-should-not-have-done-that-later elven sniper has become very familiar with explosives. He's the kind of elf that pushes the red button just to see what it does (or in this case shoot the red bullet!).


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 25, 2002)

*Session 01*

Field Report: X2349-89
Explorer ID: Wyvern 5

We have examined more of Nathynrix's personal journal and discovered that quite a bit of the journal's datafiles have been corrupted or damage through the years. We have successfully decrypted the first few accessable files and will be sending them with this report. They are dated 100 years ago and detail some of the events around the beginning of the Great Egg Scandal that occurred some time back. 

We have decided to use the halfling's monastery as a homebase for the study of this planet. I have dispatched two teams on an initial survey of this area. The first team has returned without any sign of civilization other than this monastery. The second team has not yet returned, but I believe that is just because of their zealous captain, Bastiel. They should return shortly.

-- Commander Dorante
ISPD Cheif of Exploration

*Nathynrix's Personal Journal - Entry #114*
I'm finally coming home after all these years. I still wonder how it would have been had I not left. Would I have become a shadowy assassin or a heartless criminal like so many of my family? No. I'm not like them, but they are still my family. 

*Nathynris's Personal Journal - Entry #115*
I've moved back into my old room in the family's mansion. Everything seems to be exactly how I left it. It was actually kinda good seeing my family again. My father undergone quite a bit of spell surgery since I left and seems more spellware than halfling now. Uncle Tezony the blade is still alive and has actually retired from the assassination ring to set himself up a nice little theives guild in the city. It seems my cousin Benny has taken another bullet for my father, which brings him to about 87 now I believe. Wyndan, my brother, has become quite the accomplished theif. He's getting damned good with those twin blasters of his too. I think me and Wyn are gonna go hit the local bar tomorrow and try to catch up on things.

*Nathynrix's Personal Journal - Entry #116*
_- System Error: No Entry Detected -[i/] 

*Nathynrix's Personal Journal - Entry #117*
Yesterday was unbelievable! I come home and the next day I become a felon! Oh well, guess it goes with the Turretto name.
Anyways, me and Wyn went to the bar yesterday morning to catch up. It was cool hanging out with my bro again, even if he has gotten kinda cocky in the years I've been gone. We were sittin at the bar having a drink and watching the Vid screen when I noticed an announcement about an attractive female elf suspected of stealing some dragon eggs. Wyn was too busy talking trash to some nearby drunk to notice. About that time a small squad of ISPD agents walked in and started snoopin around. It would have been ok, but one of them dirty drow touched me, and I do not like to be touched! Especially by a stinkin drow elf! I tried to hold back, they are the ISPD after all, but my bro started pushing my buttons trying to get us into trouble just like when we were kids again. Out of nowhere my crazy brother turns and starts firing on the ISPD!! With a shrug I hefted my Blaster Carbine took aim at the drow captain's chest and put a hole through it the size of my head before diving behind the bar and shooting another drow as I tumbled in the air. We made short work of the drow, especially since one of the fumble with a grenade and blew himself up, and decided it was in our best interest to not be there anymore.

After we left the bar, things started to get very interesting. The exlposions and sounds of gunfire started drawing crowds so we hide in them. While running we passed an elf, that looked just like the one on the Vid, running from some drow. The strangest thing was that elf looked more metallic than on the vid! Anyways, we decided to open fire on the ISPD for the second time that day. We managed to take them out with the aid of an unknown sniper. The elf had disappeared from sight at that point so we found a hiding place quick.

From our hiding place we could see the bar we had wrecked earlier and saw a ship land and drop off orcs in full powered armor weilding blaster rifles. We knew we were in trouble if we didn't manage to get away fast so we hoped the nearest fence. As we landed on the other side we saw an elf drop from the roof of the nearby house with a sniper rifle who then ran into the house. Hoping he was the sniper that helped us, we followed. 

The elf did turn out to be the one who helped us, we found later that his name was Balien. We didn't have much time to get know each other because the ISPD started going door to door looking for us. When they knocked on Balien's door we froze. Then, following Balien's lead we flew out the back door and broke into his neighbor's house and proceeded to steal his neighbor's car. We managed to getaway, only to be stuck at an ISPD roadblock. Me and Wyn decided to disguise ourselves with a blanket we found in the back of the vehicle by me sitting on his shoulders and wrapping it around us and pose as one person. It would have worked except Wyn kept poking his head out the front and telling us we should steal a motorcycle from a nearby gnome. Anyways, we were fingered by an orc ship with a really big gun pointed at us. I did they first thing that came to my mind! I told Balien to turn right and take off as fast as possible as I, using my psionic gift, created a small astral construct directly in front of the orc's cannon. Naturally, the orcs took a shot. It obliterated my wonderful contruct and destroyed the back half of the car, including the trunk which I had actually thought of hidding it at one point. 

So here we were, speeding away with a ship of orcs trailing and raining down bullets at us. Wyn took out one of the gunners while I knocked off the other. While we managed to get away from the orc ship, Balien's neighbors car wasn't gonna make it much farther so me and my bro bailed out and were picked up by some van driven by the metal elf chick w helped earlier. We had to go catch up with Balien, who was still trying to drive the demolished car. 

The elf fugitive, who turned out to actually be a soulmech, took us to the airport to try to leave the planet. Me and Balien went to try to get some shuttle passes while my bro and the mech went to the bar. When the teller asked for all of our ID cards I freaked and told him that we would need to go get them real quick. Balien obviously didn't get the hint I was dropping, as he offered to wait there for me to return, so I had to drag him away. Luckely we didn't have to get any passes cause we met a pilot who, named Mr. Jones, who apparently knows who and what the elf mech is. 

We got to the docking bay that held Mr. Jones' ship and were starting to board when we were attacked by a couple of blaster weilding brutes. They were probably a couple bounty hunters out for a reward, as me and my bro's faces were spread throughout the news as wanted. We didn't really have time to ask because they opened fire on us. After a brief battle they were laying dead or dying and I was dragging my bloody and unconscious brother onto the ship. He took a nasty blaster shot to the chest.  Once on the ship, we were ok though. My brother went to the med-bay and we took off, leaving the turmoil behind us._


----------

